# Hogg Wins Another One



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-survivor-david-hogg/?utm_term=.ead4c29ea088


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you consider that a win you have very low standards.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> If you consider that a win you have very low standards.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The posted comment was senseless as is Hogg’s crusade is misguided. People need to learn to express themselves better. Hogg entered the political arena so he is going to get hit with a lot of verbal stones. Too many people get away with actually inciting violence then claim it was a joke. As some have found out on both sides of the aisle you can be held responsible for what you do/say. It is odd as to who is and is not held responsible.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This snot nosed kid's 15 minutes of fame is over. Why on earth is anyone following or paying attention to a 17 year old snowflake who has never seen a hard day in his life and can't wipe his own ass. They keep referring to him as a hero??? Why? he hid in a class room and never stared down anything more threatening then his mother when she told him for the last time to dry behind his ears. Sheeesh!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think Jammer boy is a russian troll! What say you guys?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@jammedfull, yes that a big win!! Use that as the standard for all your future battles, and those of your imbecilic comrades! Good job.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Apparently Hogg was accepted at some college but is taking a year to help in the midterms.

I think this is good news.

Between a Hitler-type 17 year old screaming from a podium...arm raised....and Nancy Pelosi having trouble saying "hello"...it should be interesting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-survivor-david-hogg/?utm_term=.ead4c29ea088


 Well he lost the ACE hardware one. They are already back tracking making excuses. We will still keep the pressure up on them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hogg-Holder for the 2020 ticket. One thing for sure, they won't get the Muslim vote.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-survivor-david-hogg/?utm_term=.ead4c29ea088


That's a win for Hogg? I don't know Allman from Adam's house cat but I am thinking he needed to go.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

It's sad when the new faces of the democratic party are a pimple face 17 year old Hitler want to be and a has-been pornstar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe what Allman said was right or wrong I can't see a problem. Especially when Allman said he wanted to cauterize a wound for Hogg. But, you have people out there saying that they wanted to do a lot worse than that to the President and nobody makes a big deal out of it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Hogg-Holder for the 2020 ticket. One thing for sure, they won't get the Muslim vote.


I am holding out for Weiner - Holder. That would be a wrap.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

12vman said:


> It's sad when the new faces of the democratic party are a pimple face 17 year old Hitler want to be and a has-been pornstar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Considering politicans by definition are whores which democrat are we talking about?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*Guidelines For Referencing Articles From Another Site*

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...elines-referencing-articles-another-site.html



> Please do not just post a link to an article without adding your own thoughts regarding the information you are sharing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Drive by trolling...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

ANOTHER ATTACK ON FREEDOM OF SPEECH!!! OUTRAGEOUS!!! Until snowflake liberals are 100% "comfortable" with conservatives being able to EXIST we have no right to exist. SAD AND DISGRACEFUL!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...elines-referencing-articles-another-site.html


Jammituphissix has to have an original thought first. If the MSM or his sugar mammy doesn't tell him what to say he's pretty quiet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I am holding out for Weiner - Holder. That would be a wrap.


I wonder if Mike Hunt will be their campaign manager?

:vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I wonder if Mike Hunt will be their campaign manager?
> 
> :vs_lol:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

If the right does not learn how to interact and be more responsible in what they say and how they say it, I think you could see a Hogg / Ossoff ticket in just a few more short election cycles.

If we don't clean up our act in this country, the far left will be running it. What you need right now is to offer Hogg an opportunity to address the public on a conservative outlet and debate someone who knows HOW to debate.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You will never see Hogg on a legitimate debate stage.

The kid wouldn't even got to the White House for an open forum of ideas.

He hung up on them when they invited him.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Resister said:


> *If the right does not learn how to interact and be more responsible in what they say and how they say it, I think you could see a Hogg / Ossoff ticket in just a few more short election cycles.
> *
> If we don't clean up our act in this country, the far left will be running it. What you need right now is to offer Hogg an opportunity to address the public on a conservative outlet and debate someone who knows HOW to debate.


Wow....I'm speechless.

I could type a half hour worth of response but after that statement, I think I would be wasting my time.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> You will never see Hogg on a legitimate debate stage.
> 
> The kid wouldn't even got to the White House for an open forum of ideas.
> 
> He hung up on them when they invited him.


That's because the White House is no longer a legitimate debate stage.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> That's because the White House is no longer a legitimate debate stage.


The point is...he was invited to offer his opinions.

Instead, he hung up on them.

I guess next you will say it was the mature and correct thing to do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> That's because the White House is no longer a legitimate debate stage.


Uh, no; the reason is Hogg is not a debater. He is a spewer. He doesn't understand the topic. He only knows to push the agenda he was taught.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Uh, no; the reason is Hogg is not a debater. He is a spewer. He doesn't understand the topic. He only knows to push the agenda he was taught.


The left is doing a good job to make sure he doesn't have to defend his bovine manure. But, really, do talk show hosts have to make it that easy for the scumbags of this world to look like victims? And when will a reporter ask that brat for his reasons for passing on offers to share his ideas in public forums where his view might be questioned?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> The left is doing a good job to make sure he doesn't have to defend his bovine manure. But, really, do talk show hosts have to make it that easy for the scumbags of this world to look like victims? And when will a reporter ask that brat for his reasons for passing on offers to share his ideas in public forums where his view might be questioned?


There are no reporters left. The talk show hosts are not there to question him but assist in the agenda-pushing. He is taken to places where he can spew his scripted vomit and kept away from places where the informed could make him look like the troll that he is.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Is it just me or is the young Hitler youth maybe seeing his last minutes of fame........haven't heard from him in awhile....more important things to think about.....one can always depend on the American public for having the attention span of a squirrel........teenagers even less.......you can bank on it


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> The left is doing a good job to make sure he doesn't have to defend his bovine manure. But, really, do talk show hosts have to make it that easy for the scumbags of this world to look like victims? And when will a reporter ask that brat for his reasons for passing on offers to share his ideas in public forums where his view might be questioned?


A reporter won't ask that because their Marxists puppet masters won't allow it. Legitimate News has been missing from this country for years. The MSM media is nothing more than a propaganda machine now.

As for giving Hogg a conservative outlet to debate 1. He would never accept and 2. He's had multiple offers already.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hogg is an opportunist... He can't and won't have a debate about the issue. He will whine and cry about everything and play the victim card. He is doing all these yapping to get air time in hopes that somehow somebody in Hollywood would give him an acting job. His first choice is acting and second will be politics. Atleast he would try politics if he could not get a job in Hollywood. As a politician, we can be elected if he runs on DNC platform and he will end up like batshit crazy Maxine waters.... That's all he is going to be good for.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> A reporter won't ask that because their Marxists puppet masters won't allow it. Legitimate News has been missing from this country for years. The MSM media is nothing more than a propaganda machine now.
> 
> As for giving Hogg a conservative outlet to debate 1. He would never accept and 2. He's had multiple offers already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I hear what everyone is saying, but there are some things we need to think about:

1) Most of America isn't getting their news from the MSM any longer

2) Herman Cain, an Atlanta radio talk show host, was complaining today that Fakebook was locking him out and hurting his ratings

3) As preppers, we should also think about communications and news outside the mainstream. Let's not forget that a lot of people NOT loyal to the status quo will be looking alternative news sites. Now might be a good time for us to be thinking how we can communicate and have our own news sites outside of mainstream.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Resister said:


> I hear what everyone is saying, but there are some things we need to think about:
> 
> 1) Most of America isn't getting their news from the MSM any longer
> 
> ...


This is why I suggested that @Sasquatch create a conservative Facebook like social media.... Maybe @Denton can give him a hand...


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

The Resister said:


> If the right does not learn how to interact and be more responsible in what they say and how they say it, I think you could see a Hogg / Ossoff ticket in just a few more short election cycles.
> 
> If we don't clean up our act in this country, the far left will be running it. What you need right now is to offer Hogg an opportunity to address the public on a conservative outlet and debate someone who knows HOW to debate.


HOW DARE YOU!!! Freedom of speech!!! How about THAT!!! Your COMMUNIST CENSORSHIP is not allowed in OUR GREAT COUNTRY!!!

Let's not forget what makes us so great!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I hear what everyone is saying, but there are some things we need to think about:
> 
> 1) Most of America isn't getting their news from the MSM any longer
> 
> ...


To your points,

1. You'd be surprised. I just wrote in another thread how a coworker, who would label herself Conservative, was parroting MSM lines to me the other day. She kept saying "but the news said". A lot of people, on both sides, have no idea how screwed up this country is because they prefer the Ostrich approach. It's not happening if I don't see it. I agree people are moving away from traditional media outlets buy I'm afraid there are still a great deal who don't really pay attention to politics until around election time and will the tune in to CNN and other MSM thinking they're getting the truth.

2. Not sure what Cain has to do with any of this so....

3. Agree with you on this point. I think it is out responsibility to help people open their eyes and convince them not to swallow what is spoon fed to them. That's one reason why Denton and I do a weekly podcast that is supplemented with our website DentonandSaquatch.com

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Steven said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!! Freedom of speech!!! How about THAT!!! Your COMMUNIST CENSORSHIP is not allowed in OUR GREAT COUNTRY!!!
> 
> Let's not forget what makes us so great!


Communist censorship??? What kinds of drugs are you on? I wouldn't even censor my own enemies. I think you have an issue with reading comprehension.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> To your points,
> 
> 1. You'd be surprised. I just wrote in another thread how a coworker, who would label herself Conservative, was parroting MSM lines to me the other day. She kept saying "but the news said". A lot of people, on both sides, have no idea how screwed up this country is because they prefer the Ostrich approach. It's not happening if I don't see it. I agree people are moving away from traditional media outlets buy I'm afraid there are still a great deal who don't really pay attention to politics until around election time and will the tune in to CNN and other MSM thinking they're getting the truth.
> 
> ...


Cain is a mainstream mouthpiece getting locked out of Fakebook, so there is going to be only ONE viewpoint in what is called the MSM... now headed for obscurity.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

The Resister said:


> Communist censorship??? What kinds of drugs are you on? I wouldn't even censor my own enemies. I think you have an issue with reading comprehension.


your implying censorship with your fancy smancy lawyer talk. Just be blunt about it. You think the republicans should censor themselves to be more PC to try to pander to the dems for what.. .votes? HAH!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Steven said:


> your implying censorship with your fancy smancy lawyer talk. Just be blunt about it. You think the republicans should censor themselves to be more PC to try to pander to the dems for what.. .votes? HAH!


I'm not advocating censorship in any way, shape, fashion or form. Republicans should censor themselves? You are out of your mind. What the Republicans ought to do is unite, buy their own tv stations, radio stations and whatever it takes to compete with what you call the MSM and tell the left to take a vacation into the hottest spot in the universe.

I believe in being a prepper - self sufficient and self reliant. That means* not* depending on the left in order to communicate. We don't need to kiss the left's posterior in order to get the point across. We just need to unite, boycott them, and have our own news outlets.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

The Resister said:


> I'm not advocating censorship in any way, shape, fashion or form. Republicans should censor themselves? You are out of your mind. What the Republicans ought to do is unite, buy their own tv stations, radio stations and whatever it takes to compete with what you call the MSM and tell the left to take a vacation into the hottest spot in the universe.
> 
> I believe in being a prepper - self sufficient and self reliant. That means* not* depending on the left in order to communicate. We don't need to kiss the left's posterior in order to get the point across. We just need to unite, boycott them, and have our own news outlets.


well that sentance of how republicans should talke tactfully or what not says otherwise but I will move on then.

We do have our own media Fox News and Sinclair which is trying to buy more stations so trump needs to give them the approval so they can merge with that other company legally. Catch up Resister the resistance to the dems is already well underway!! :vs_peek:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Steven said:


> well that sentance of how republicans should talke tactfully or what not says otherwise but I will move on then.
> 
> We do have our own media Fox News and Sinclair which is trying to buy more stations so trump needs to give them the approval so they can merge with that other company legally. Catch up Resister the resistance to the dems is already well underway!! :vs_peek:


The true RESISTANCE is when we are in a position to tell the left to go (what we can't say on the board) themselves. RESISTANCE means that we are going to take this country back - peacefully if possible, forcibly if necessary. For better or worse, I've had it with the pee test, blood test, hair sample, mvr check, credit check, criminal background check, driver's license, National ID Card / E Verify, Socialist Surveillance Number - ooops. "_Social Security Number_," birth certificate, occupation license, credit card, firearms license, proof of insurance, DNA sample, fingerprints, and access to your social media accounts atmosphere we live in.

Whereas news once consisted of murders, car wrecks, world events, etc. a typical news story today is how someone offended a panty waist left wing nutjob like Dipwad Hogg. I think as long as the left has the balance of power, it is not prudent to say the least little thing that the left can pretend to be offended over - unless you truly *ARE* self sufficient and don't need that job in corporate America. It's a tough call. Silence usually indicates consent (or agreement.) It's just that we are going to have to learn how to use tact - a trait I do not possess.

If you can tell the left to go to Hades and make them be glad to be on their way, you've mastered that art. The alternative is to hope that Dipwad and his kind scream wolf just enough times that even the left gets embarrassed. Maybe if we leave them on their own, they will have so many rules, they cannot criticize each other.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Cain is a mainstream mouthpiece getting locked out of Fakebook, so there is going to be only ONE viewpoint in what is called the MSM... now headed for obscurity.


Okay, gotcha. That seems to be the case these days. That's what we get for allowing 5 or so companies to control all of the media. This hostile takeover has been years in the making even though we are only beginning to see it now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay, gotcha. That seems to be the case these days. That's what we get for allowing 5 or so companies to control all of the media. This hostile takeover has been years in the making even though we are only beginning to see it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Some friends have asked me to get involved in doing a podcast. I told them if they can make it a reality, I can come up with a few bucks and record a few programs toward the effort. I haven't heard yours as of yet - then again, I've never listened to a podcast. I' m living back in the dark ages. But enough people doing podcasts and growing from there may put us in the mainstream as the MSM chokes itself to death.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> ]He only knows to push the agenda he was taught.


Oh, I don't think anyone taught him anything. He thought this shit up on his own.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone taught him anything. He thought this shit up on his own.


I just have to say, I chuckled out loud when I read this. Long day at work and I needed that. Thanks!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay, gotcha. That seems to be the case these days. That's what we get for allowing 5 or so companies to control all of the media. This hostile takeover has been years in the making even though we are only beginning to see it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Now that you mention it, it's a bit interesting as to just WHEN the government pulls out the old antitrust yellow card. General Electric, yes. Alcoa, yes again. Albertsons purchased by Haggen chain, yes then a reconsideration. MSM NO?!? Whuttup wit DAT?!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Now that you mention it, it's a bit interesting as to just WHEN the government pulls out the old antitrust yellow card. General Electric, yes. Alcoa, yes again. Albertsons purchased by Haggen chain, yes then a reconsideration. MSM NO?!? Whuttup wit DAT?!


That would be their(MSM) dream come true. The government attempting to regulate/restrict/intimidate the press? Doesn't matter the actual intent. It would be blood in the water.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Apparently Hogg was accepted at some college but is taking a year to help in the midterms.
> 
> I think this is good news.
> 
> Between a Hitler-type 17 year old screaming from a podium...arm raised....and Nancy Pelosi having trouble saying "hello"...it should be interesting.


I think he will be Oprah's running mate in the next election.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What a waste of time.

Hogg has an excuse of being young and susceptible to poor logic and selfish psychology. 

What excuse do you have Jammer? Besides residing in Seattle?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> That would be their(MSM) dream come true. The government attempting to regulate/restrict/intimidate the press? Doesn't matter the actual intent. It would be blood in the water.


You're right of course... even with the actual honest intent to preserve the integrity of "The Fourth Estate".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone taught him anything. He thought this shit up on his own.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pig shit boy is now 18.....legal to get an ass kickin now....



> Left Loses Their Golden Child: David Hogg Turns 18


https://www.weaselzippers.us/381444-left-loses-their-golden-child-david-hogg-turns-18/


----------

